# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Cheap Stone Benchtops

## glengyron

Does anyone have any advice on where to go for engineered stone benchtops in Sydney?  Not having much luck at this stage. 
I could get the stone from one of the providers on offcuts.com.au, but then I'll need to find a stone mason in my area (North Sydney).  Any advice on that? 
It sounds like definitely NOT a DIY task. 
A bit of information on likely stone installation costs from people who've done this would be great too. 
I'm talking about an L shaped bench of 3m x 2.4m with a width of 600mm. (undermount sink + hob cutout too).

----------


## seriph1

At that dimension, I don't think its a job for those offcut guys anyway .... call David at Australia Stone  -  he is a friend of mine (Steve Ansell) and a great bloke. David now lives in NSW and may be able to help or guide you.  
And for what it's worth: The one thing I have always found with stone is that cheap means bloody expensive because the bottom end stuff never fits .... I am the world's biggest tight ar5e but don't even think about cheap stone ..... seen too many nightmares in my business to bother. One family paid $3300 for a large bench and it all looked OK until a straightedge revealed the material had up to 4mm divets in it. Still OK except when the upper cabinets were placed on the bench it stuck out like the proverbials. The other issue is that cheaper man-made stone can be a lot weaker than the better material ....  
David's business mobile number is: 0404 287 549

----------


## glengyron

I'm starting to understand what you're saying. 
I can get the offcuts to do what I want... but the chances of them looking similar enough to look good... are very low indeed. 
Incidentally the stone itself was Caesarstone, although there's also a cheaper Stilestone which would have suited. 
Thanks for the tip, I'll give him a call. 
At the moment other benchtop surfaces are starting to look good. 
Once you can't DIY something, the chances of getting it at a reasonable price retreat very quickly:  people have to get paid for their work.

----------


## Ronaldo451

I am pretty cautious with a dollar as well and looked at all sorts of options for getting good value in stone benchtops. Was strongly considering getting a ready made kitchen with granite/stone/manufactured tops from one of the auction places and installing it myself but all the configurations available at the time did not suit our intended layout and would have meant some cutting and changing of the stone. I was prepared to consider this but got shy when it beacme apparent the cutting and joins had to be done 'just so' or they would forever be a source of annoyance 
In the end went with a complete kitchen from a local manufacturer - was not the cheapest option was was a FAR superior finish to anything I could have done. Still took two experienced guys with all the right equipment and knowing exactly what they were doing 2 full days to install the cupboards etc so I can only imagine how I would have faired by myself. The kitchen mob also did all the interaction with the stone supplier/fitter. 
Allowance for L shape 30mm quantum stone benchtops each 2500 x 700, one with a cutout for cooktops and the other with a cutout for underbench sink (polished cutout was $450 of the cost!!), and a separate island bench 1400 x 900 was $3000. They also threw in a splashback behind the sink under the window (admittedly only 150mm high) and window sill out of the same material to make it a smick looking finish. Could not be happier. 
As has been said - the cheapest option is not necessary the easiest or best in unfamiliar situations.

----------


## bumbly

> At that dimension, I don't think its a job for those offcut guys anyway .... call David at Australia Stone - he is a friend of mine (Steve Ansell) and a great bloke. David now lives in NSW and may be able to help or guide you.  
> And for what it's worth: The one thing I have always found with stone is that cheap means bloody expensive because the bottom end stuff never fits .... I am the world's biggest tight ar5e but don't even think about cheap stone ..... seen too many nightmares in my business to bother. One family paid $3300 for a large bench and it all looked OK until a straightedge revealed the material had up to 4mm divets in it. Still OK except when the upper cabinets were placed on the bench it stuck out like the proverbials. The other issue is that cheaper man-made stone can be a lot weaker than the better material ....  
> David's business mobile number is: 0404 287 549

  
Sir,
Do you have any acquaintance for stone benchtop in Melbourne?

----------


## seriph1

yup  -  same guy.... he has an office in both Melbourne and NSW

----------


## Stonemason

Depending on the colour in engineered stone and assuming that you are only using 20mm material with an edge detail of aris or pencil round, with no waterfall ends, difficult site acces etc. 
The you should be looking at $2200.00 plus GST. installed. out of brand new product..... no offcuts used.. problem is that engineered stone is that engineered... and batches can vary slightly in colour. so that is why we only use new slabs for complete kitchens...  
Hope this helps    

> Does anyone have any advice on where to go for engineered stone benchtops in Sydney?  Not having much luck at this stage. 
> I could get the stone from one of the providers on offcuts.com.au, but then I'll need to find a stone mason in my area (North Sydney).  Any advice on that? 
> It sounds like definitely NOT a DIY task. 
> A bit of information on likely stone installation costs from people who've done this would be great too. 
> I'm talking about an L shaped bench of 3m x 2.4m with a width of 600mm. (undermount sink + hob cutout too).

----------

